# Detailer in Sussex



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Anybody know a good detailer in the Sussex area ?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Which part of Sussex mate?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

TREG said:


> Which part of Sussex mate?


Gatwick, Surrey borders

Cheers


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Perfect here's your man.

45 minutes roughly from Gatwick.

Profesional car detailing and paintwork correction by Paul Dalton - Miracle Detail


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice


----------

